# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Empresa Exporta Banano Organico

## Angelica Fort

Estimados Señores: 
Somos una empresa privada ubicada en Sullana con 10 años en la exportación de banano orgánico al mercado europeo. Tenemos un incremento en la demanda por lo que estamos interesados en contactar nuevos proveedores de fruta, tanto aquellos que ya tienen el cultivo instalado como los que estan interesados en instalarlo próximamente. 
Brindamos capacitación y asesoría técnica. 
Atentamente, 
Angelica Fort
Gerente General
Grupo Hualtaco Sac afort@grupohualtaco.com www.grupohualtaco.comTemas similares: El boom del banano orgánico Banano Organico Precios de Banano Organico Tumbes exportó más de ocho mil toneladas de banano orgánico en lo que va del año Innovación en la Producción de Banano Orgánico de Piura

----------


## Alper

Estimada Angelica Fort:
Tengo interés en desarrollar su cultivo.
Le envio información a su correo.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Angelica Fort

Estimado Alper:
Quedo en espera de su correo.
Saludos cordiales,
Angelica Fort

----------


## Alper

Estimada Angelica:
Envié la información a tu correo, espero respuesta.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Angelica Fort

De acuerdo a lo conversado telefonicamente estamos programando una visita
Saludos Cordiales,
Angelica Fort

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Angelica buen día:
Me interesa tu propuesta, puedes enviarme informacion y necesidades tecnicas de suelos, agua y del cultivo en si. 
gracias 
saludos 
Jack Jiménez Pereda jimperjonter05@gmail.com
Movil: 949711273

----------


## Angelica Fort

Estimado Jack:
No te ubique en el celular, he mandado un correo.
Saludos cordiales,
Angelica Fort

----------


## Ener

Vendo  banano organico

----------


## tonyb

Un dia que andaba en un minibus rome, me llamo la atencion  la exportación de banano orgánico al mercado europeo

----------

